# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Mancata firma del contratto di lavoro

## searcher

Buongiorno,
cosa accade se il dipendente assunto non firma il contratto di lavoro ma continua comunque a lavorare per l'azienda? 
Può l'azienda tutalarsi e magari anche licenziarlo? 
Se il dipendente non firma il contratto (T.determinato con scadenza annuale) come può l'azienda tutelarsi? In ogni modo l'azienda comunque versa i contributi e per lo Stato la persona risulta assunta ma manca ancora l'accordo sottoscritto dalle parti (ovvero l'accettazione con la firma del dipendente). 
P.S. coi tempi che corrono secondo me è da fessi rifiutare un contratto solo perchè a termine..... (con probabilità di passaggio a t.indetermin ato alla scadenza) 
Grazie a tutti come sempre!

----------


## mapellone

> Buongiorno,
> cosa accade se il dipendente assunto non firma il contratto di lavoro ma continua comunque a lavorare per l'azienda? 
> Può l'azienda tutalarsi e magari anche licenziarlo? 
> Se il dipendente non firma il contratto (T.determinato con scadenza annuale) come può l'azienda tutelarsi? In ogni modo l'azienda comunque versa i contributi e per lo Stato la persona risulta assunta ma manca ancora l'accordo sottoscritto dalle parti (ovvero l'accettazione con la firma del dipendente). 
> P.S. coi tempi che corrono secondo me è da fessi rifiutare un contratto solo perchè a termine..... (con probabilità di passaggio a t.indetermin ato alla scadenza) 
> Grazie a tutti come sempre!

  Il contratto è a tempo determinato solo se risulta da atto scritto. Ciò vuol dire che senza firma il il rapporto si intende a tempo indeterminato con tutte le conseguenze del caso....

----------


## 61842

se è in prova, mandalo a casa..

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> se è in prova, mandalo a casa..

  Se non ha firmato il contratto, egualmente non ha sottoscritto il patto di prova, e quindi non hai la possibilità di tale metodologia risolutiva.

----------


## sannacesco

> Se non ha firmato il contratto, egualmente non ha sottoscritto il patto di prova, e quindi non hai la possibilità di tale metodologia risolutiva.

  sono d'accordo!
in assenza di contratto comunque il datore di lavoro non avrebbe neanche dovuto farlo accedere al luogo di lavoro.
Spero che anche tu ti sia tutelato in qualche modo..

----------


## searcher

ovviamente si, la forma è scritta.

----------


## searcher

in realtà l'assunzione è stata formalizzata da atto scritto ma manca la firma del dipendente perchè probabilmente rifiuta la tipologia di contratto. Inoltre trattasi di una persona di cui l'azienda ora come ora può tranquillamente farne a meno... ma voglio evitare che possa adire per vie legali creando altri casini vari. Ho bisogno di una giusta causa per metterlo alla porta purtroppo...

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> in realtà l'assunzione è stata formalizzata da atto scritto ma manca la firma del dipendente perchè probabilmente rifiuta la tipologia di contratto. Inoltre trattasi di una persona di cui l'azienda ora come ora può tranquillamente farne a meno... ma voglio evitare che possa adire per vie legali creando altri casini vari. Ho bisogno di una giusta causa per metterlo alla porta purtroppo...

  Il contratto di lavoro subordinato, non deve essere in forma scritta (non è previsto da nessuna norma), in forma scritta devono essere determinate clausole. La norma sanziona, infatti, la mancata comunicazione (sostituibile da una copia dell'Unilav) dei dati rilevanti del contratto non la mancanza del contratto in sè.

----------


## mapellone

> Il contratto di lavoro subordinato, non deve essere in forma scritta (non è previsto da nessuna norma), in forma scritta devono essere determinate clausole. La norma sanziona, infatti, la mancata comunicazione (sostituibile da una copia dell'Unilav) dei dati rilevanti del contratto non la mancanza del contratto in sè.

  Verissimo ma determinate forme contrattuali tra cui il contratto a tempo determinato richiedono la forma scritta ai fini della prova!!!!!!

----------


## freddis

concordo pienamente e aggiungo che se non c'è la forma scritta si intende a tempo indeterminato. allo stesso modo lo si intende se la forma scritta non è congrua ad esempio quando la motivazione non è veritiera. per cui per un contratto a tempo detrminato bisogna avere la forma scritta.
nel caso lo so che è difficile farsi firmare ora un contratto che sarebbe dovuto essere firmato prima dell'ingresso in azienda o al più contestualmente. io direi di ricattare in un certo senso (scusate se forse l'espressione è un pò impropria) il lavoratore al momento del pagamento della mensilità. magari addolcendo anche un pò la cosa nel senso dii fargli firmare anche altri documenti di lavoro, se non lo ha già fatto, quali scelta TFR, detrazioni, ANF

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> Verissimo ma determinate forme contrattuali tra cui il contratto a tempo determinato richiedono la forma scritta ai fini della prova!!!!!!

  Non è il contratto a volere la forma scritta, ma la clausola con la quale viene apposto il termine.

----------


## freddis

la clausola con la quale viene apposto il termine deve comunque rientrare in un patto in forma scritta ossia in un contratto. riporto il pezzo della sentenza n. 16473 del 15/07/2009 della cassazione  
"B) per effetto del disposto dell´art. 1 cit. l´apposizione, al contratto di lavoro, del termine o l´indicazione della circostanza che tale termine implichi, postula a pena di nullità un patto in forma scritta ad substantiam, che deve essere anteriore, o quanto meno contestuale, all´inizio del rapporto e non può essere surrogato né da dichiarazioni scritte unilaterali delle parti (come la richiesta di avviamento del datore di lavoro) o di un terzo (quale il provvedimento di avviamento dell´Ufficio di collocamento) né da accordi verbali tra le parti, sicché, in difetto di tale valida apposizione del termine, il contratto si reputa a tempo indeterminato (ex plurimis, Cass. n. 832/1987, Cass. n. 11173/1993);" 
l'art 1 richiamato è quello del dlgs 368/2001 
Art. 1.
Apposizione del termine 
1. E' consentita l'apposizione di un termine alla durata del contratto di lavoro subordinato a fronte di ragioni di carattere tecnico, produttivo, organizzativo o sostitutivo.
2. L'apposizione del termine e' priva di effetto se non risulta, direttamente o indirettamente, da atto scritto nel quale sono specificate le ragioni di cui al comma l.
3. Copia dell'atto scritto deve essere consegnata dal datore di lavoro al lavoratore entro cinque giorni lavorativi dall'inizio della prestazione.
4. La scrittura non e' tuttavia necessaria quando la durata del rapporto di lavoro, puramente occasionale, non sia superiore a dodici giorni.

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> la clausola con la quale viene apposto il termine deve comunque rientrare in un patto in forma scritta ossia in un contratto. riporto il pezzo della sentenza n. 16473 del 15/07/2009 della cassazione  
> "B) per effetto del disposto dell´art. 1 cit. l´apposizione, al contratto di lavoro, del termine o l´indicazione della circostanza che tale termine implichi, postula a pena di nullità un patto in forma scritta ad substantiam, che deve essere anteriore, o quanto meno contestuale, all´inizio del rapporto e non può essere surrogato né da dichiarazioni scritte unilaterali delle parti (come la richiesta di avviamento del datore di lavoro) o di un terzo (quale il provvedimento di avviamento dell´Ufficio di collocamento) né da accordi verbali tra le parti, sicché, in difetto di tale valida apposizione del termine, il contratto si reputa a tempo indeterminato (ex plurimis, Cass. n. 832/1987, Cass. n. 11173/1993);" 
> l'art 1 richiamato è quello del dlgs 368/2001 
> Art. 1.
> Apposizione del termine 
> 1. E' consentita l'apposizione di un termine alla durata del contratto di lavoro subordinato a fronte di ragioni di carattere tecnico, produttivo, organizzativo o sostitutivo.
> 2. L'apposizione del termine e' priva di effetto se non risulta, direttamente o indirettamente, da atto scritto nel quale sono specificate le ragioni di cui al comma l.
> 3. Copia dell'atto scritto deve essere consegnata dal datore di lavoro al lavoratore entro cinque giorni lavorativi dall'inizio della prestazione.
> 4. La scrittura non e' tuttavia necessaria quando la durata del rapporto di lavoro, puramente occasionale, non sia superiore a dodici giorni.

  
Appunto, è l'apposizione della clausola che deve avere la forma scritta non il contratto in sè, per assurdo potrebbe esserci un contratto verbale di lavoro (quante volte i supeminimi vengono comunicati a voce ma non inseriti appositi atti, anche queste sono clausole contrattuali) ma con le clausole (richieste ad substantiam) in forma scritta. Se poi, nella prassi, viene tutto inserito in un unico atto allora è un altro discorso.

----------


## sannacesco

> Appunto, è l'apposizione della clausola che deve avere la forma scritta non il contratto in sè, per assurdo potrebbe esserci un contratto verbale di lavoro (quante volte i supeminimi vengono comunicati a voce ma non inseriti appositi atti, anche queste sono clausole contrattuali) ma con le clausole (richieste ad substantiam) in forma scritta. Se poi, nella prassi, viene tutto inserito in un unico atto allora è un altro discorso.

  ma come fa la clausola di un contratto ad essere scritta se non è scritto neanche il contratto?
secondo me deve essere tutto scritto e sottoscritto dal dipendente.
visto i pareri contrastanti direi di rivolgersi ad un avvocato del lavoro.

----------


## freddis

indubbiamente vi è una mescolanza tra prassi e non perfetta chiarezza delle norme.
i dati di fatto però indicano che là dove non ci sia un contratto scritto e firmato si ha un rapporto a tempo indeterminato. la prassi è poi rafforzata da molti CCNL che indicano i requisiti e l'obbligatorietà di un contratto scritto, di una lettera di assunzione con tutti gli elementi.
poi per assundo poniamo di fare un accordo verbale e mettiamo a parte la clausola del termine che il dipendente deve sottoscrivere. come farei? direi "la sua prestazione lavorativa inizia il ...01/06/2011 e termina il ....31/12/2011" e poi la sottoscrivo. non ha molto senso, sembra una sorta di preavviso di licenziamento più che un termine di prestazione. poi non vorrei andare nel campo delle clausole vessatorie che si fanno firmare separatamente. 
è un mio parere e interpretazione ovviamente.
stiamo andando sulle sottigliezze del diritto, e mi associo a sannacesco nel chiedere una risposta se qualcuno è un avvocato del lavoro

----------

